# Anyone ever fish Little Dell Reservoir?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Looking to take the kids out this weekend, just wondering what to expect.


----------



## MUDDuck (Jul 1, 2013)

Be sure to check the regs. lots of restrictions on that water.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

You'll find good success using kastmasters, Jakes and Thompsons Spoons. Artificial fly and lure only. Release all cuttys. You may luck into a brookie. If you're going the fly route, a chironomid under a bobber always produces. I would fish the North east shore if you're planning on that type of fishin. Good luck!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

It's usually really muddy around most of the lake. The worst is the northeast end of the lake.

But there are usually some cutts around to catch. It's a good spot when you just need something to pull on.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Dodger said:


> It's usually really muddy around most of the lake. The worst is the northeast end of the lake.


That is exactly why you'd want to fish that side with that setup. Chironomids are always found in the muddy midge flats.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

bowhunter said:


> That is exactly why you'd want to fish that side with that setup. Chironomids are always found in the muddy midge flats.


Good point, I only mentioned it because he said he was taking kids.

I've been there in the spring when the cutts are trying to swim up the creek. One of them swam the wrong way and ended up on the beach. It didn't take an eagle too long to come by.

I've had most of my success there with a gold 1/4 or 3/8oz kastmaster. So bowhunter has some good advice!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Marabou and tube jigs in 1/16 oz. can produce. Like was said, you may hit the jackpot and hook a nice brook.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the good advice.


----------

